# Fay is at the Vets. My spayed kitty IS in heat



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

She started exhibiting what I thought were 'in heat behaviors' again last Tuesday. I went to the Vet's after a loud and sleepless night that night but couldn't get her an appointment for this 'major' surgery until today. My Vet called this morning to see if we were comming in and if Fay was still in heat and to repeat her concerns that she might not really be in heat and that even if she is in heat she may not be able to see the tissue left behind from the initial spay by an unknown Vet so she'd try a blood test but the tests aren't always reliable.

When I brought her in to the Vet things got clearer. The Doc lifted up her tail and said "she's swollen, she's definitely in heat". She then told me she'll probably "refer her" and have the surgery done tomorrow and that refering her means it's expensive but she want's too because it's 'massive surgery'. I have a feeling she'll be sending her to a Vet up the road that tells customers on thier web page that they're expensive but that they're worth it because they have things like kitty MRI machines. I said "do what's best" but stopped myself before I said "spare no expense". I figure that's just asking for it. When I asked "how expensive" she said she didn't know but repeated "expensive".

So, now I get to worry about 'expensive' and the health of the world's best kitty. I can afford it but I'm not going to enjoy paying for this. What am I going to do say "Ohhhh, that's too much" Not for the best kitty in the world I won't.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*sigh* You ARE a good kitty-dad. :luv 

Good thoughts and best wishes to you and Fay!
h


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

*sends prayers and good wishes*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope all goes well with the surgery. It doesn't seem fair that you have to pay for a "professional's" mistakes.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Jeanie said:


> I hope all goes well with the surgery. It doesn't seem fair that you have to pay for a "professional's" mistakes.


It wasn't my Vet who did the original spay though. My Vet was after me again to find out who the original Vet was and get Fay's medical records but her former owner won't give them to me. It all involved some dealings between my neighbor (who gave me Fay) and a breeder in Orlando that didn't go well.

The neighbor told me that they brought Fay to a local Vet for steroid shots for a skin irritation but then say's she can't remember that Vet's name and can't remember the breeder's name. She never got me her rabies vaccination records either. She just kept blowing me off about Fay's records until I went ahead and had Fay vaccinated.

Fay's past is all very mysterious. Except that the neighbor's husband tells me was expensive and a former 'champion' show cat. They gave her up to me because of her "behavior" problems'. I'm not a breeder, I haven't even had a cat since I was a kid but I could tell she was in heat so it's best that my neighbor had a falling out with her breeder/mentor. 

Fay was somehow in a package deal with another intact female (her litter mate) and an agreement to breed my neighbor's 'other' cat to one of the breeder's cats. The agreement included Fay being spayed. She was delivered with the spay stiches still in.

It's all pretty shady and confusing but Fay is my sweetie so I got the best of the deal even if it's already cost me over $500 for a Raggie without papers (initial medical problems from being outdoors, under fed and alergic to fleas). I know is that "Fay" is a shortening of her "show name".


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

You're a good soul


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Surgery won't be till tomorrow. My Vet just called and decided to skip the blood/progesteron tests because she's sure she's in heat.

I think Fay's step sister Mia is going to be missing her tonight. She always has to be playing or cuddling with someone and she's home alone all day today for the first time ever. I'm expecting some sad lonely meows from Mia when I get in tonight. I'll have to have a long play session with her to make up for Fay's absence. Mia will milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Good thoughts for Fay tomorrow, as well as you since I am sure that you will be worried. Thank goodness she is in your house now as it really sounds like things were not right in the other place (not calling it a home).


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

You've been through a lot with the poor baby, but she's so lucky to have you. I wish her well for tomorrow. It's amazing what people will tell you sometimes. We went through a similar situation with our dog.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You'll both be in my thoughts tomorrow.

I went through some health issues with Cleo when I adopted her. Her former owner lied about her history and never provided me with the promised medical records. Would have saved me a lot of money at the E.R. :? 

Fay has a wonderful home now.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

Good thoughts for Fay!


----------



## MollyMileyMaya (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope all goes well - I have expensive kitties without papers, too - mine are all rescues. Anything for the fur babies. Pieces of paper are only worth what people THINK they are worth.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Will be sending good thoughts for you and Fay tomorrow. Hope she's back to herself soon.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Thinking of you all, and sending wishes for a speedy recovery for Fay! I hope you, Fay and Mia can put all this mess behind you soon, and just focus on a happy family life together!

Fran


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

This spaying gig is not much fun for the poor cat. I did it yesterday and shes not enjoying it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes for Fay and Dave_*


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The Vet called to say Fay's CBC came back good and surgery was starting at 11:20, 1 hour and 25 minutes ago. That's a lot of keeping me in the loop. My Vet loves the kitties.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cool...it will all be over soon. Wonder if you'll find out that Fay was never spayed and the info they gave you was all a bunch of hooey.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

All paws and fingers crossed that the surgery is over quickly.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Fay is out of surgery. She's still sedated but she did well. The Doc said she did find quite a bit of ovarian tissue on one side. Hopefully Fay will have an easier life now.

She's staying overnight at the Vet because it was such a big surgery.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

So glad to hear she's doing alright! and you too! It's sometimes as hard on us while they're in surgery. I'm sure you'll both be under a lot less stress from now on. Mikayla was in heat for 4 1/2 weeks straight (had a ovarian cyst that kept her in heat) before we could get her in to be spayed and we were both pretty stressed before it was over. She was so much happier and more content after the spay. I wish the same for your little girl too.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

So glad she is doing well! I'm just curious: could she have gotten pregnant, or was she just in heat because of the ovarian tissue?

What a lucky girl to have been adopted by you! Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

-BP


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

ETrescued said:


> So glad she is doing well! I'm just curious: could she have gotten pregnant, or was she just in heat because of the ovarian tissue?


She couldn't have gotten pregnant because she had no uterous to keep the babies in. The leftover ovarian tissue was causing hormonal changes that made her go into heat.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

raecarrow said:


> ETrescued said:
> 
> 
> > So glad she is doing well! I'm just curious: could she have gotten pregnant, or was she just in heat because of the ovarian tissue?
> ...


 Bingo


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Mikayla said:


> Mikayla was in heat for 4 1/2 weeks straight (had a ovarian cyst that kept her in heat) before we could get her in to be spayed and we were both pretty stressed before it was over.


OMG. A week and a half was the longest Fay was in heat and that was tough on both of us. She barely slept during that time and lost some weight each time she went thru heat.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow. She is going to feel sooooo much better. What time do you get to bring her home, tomorrow?
h


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I won't get to pick her up till after work tomorrow but that's good. She's better off in the Vet's hands than mine. You saw the saga of me trying to give her a pill


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

How many bandaids did it take? :mrgreen: 
I'm sure she'll be *very* happy to go home with you and get some rest.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

She's such a great kid she never bit or deliberately scratched. She got a claw caught in my hand once trying to push my hand away but mostly she's just an expert squirmer. The last time I gave her a pill she had slipped to my side and I ended up looking into her eyes from close up while I got the pill in. She just looked upset. She never tried to hurt me. I think that's an increadible override of her natural instincts.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, Fay is an amazing little girl. She is really going to feel so much better with that tissue gone. I wonder how the vet who spayed her missed all that?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She sounds like such a sweetie. :luv I'll look forward to an update tomorrow evening after you get her home.
h


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Fay is awake and resting uncomfortably. She needed more pain killers.

I get a LOT of updates from my Vet. She's back to calling fay 'fiesty' and 'tough' again. She said "I don't know how I'll get the catheter out of her arm tomorrow, I'll probably have to slip some sedative into her first". That's the kitty I was trying to get a pill into. 

Meanwhile her step-sister Mia is crying like a little baby tonight. She's definitely lonely.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh! Poor Mia and you for missing her. atback I bet Fay was feisty with the vet, but if you were there having to get meds into her, she would probably let you do it because she trusts you so much. I'm sorry she is so uncomfortable. The problem with this type of spay is the vet really has to get *IN* there to search for and find the ovarian tissue, and there just isn't an easy or gentle way to do it. Poor girl... atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad it's over and done with! Good luck giving the next pill.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

You and Faye will both be under less stress. Until it's time for her next pill 8O


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

It's great that Fay found you and you have a caring, knowledgable vet. 

Thanks for the updates. I'm happy for you. It's always such a relief when things finally settle down. Who said the mundane was boring? I'd rather a 'boring' day anytime.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I just got the morning report from my Vet. Fay has a small drainage problem from the wound but should be fine. Fay "won't let them in to clean it off her tummy". I heard the 'feisty' and 'tough' remarks again so I asked if she hisses or growls and they said yes and she's not a happy camper. At least she only squirms and doesn't hiss or growl at me when I try to pill her. 

No meds required after I pick her up. I just have to keep her quiet in a separate room tonight.

So much for the theory of easy to handle Ragdolls.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Dave...do you find she acts differently when you're there? At the vets, Maggie will curl into a little ball on the table with a look that says "don't hurt me" and will allow them to handle her any way they need to...as long as I'm in the room. If I'm not there she turns into a raving lunatic, lunging at the door of the cage and screeching whenever someone walks by.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

When I've been in the exam room with her she's been mostly accepting and even affectionate. On two different visits including the last she reached, put her paws on the Vet Tech's shoulders and nullzed into her neck. 

The first time I brought her in the Vet was looking at her face as she did an injection and remarked that Fay didn't like being scruffed at all but while I was there she didn't even resist let alone hiss or growl. She was being treated for a flea infestation at that first visitand I left her for the day but they didn't give her a bath because they thought she was just to stressed and would be a handful and that's when the Vet nicknamed her 'feisty' cat. I'm amazed to her she hissed and growled. I've never heard her hiss or growl at a human at home. She's very social with visitors. 

I'm curious to see if I can clean her tummy off while I'm there.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I wonder if she might also have some pain meds in her system still which might make her act different than normal. She has been through so much with being in heat, and now surgery, that I am sure she is overwhelmed. I bet that she will be so happy to have her Daddy back.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It sounds like she and Maggie have the same 'syndrome'. There was one visit where I had to leave her at the e-vet late at night. They called me the next morning and said to come get her because they couldn't do anything with her. They would give her an appetite stimulant (and they wouldn't pill her) and if she didn't eat by the next day she would need an ultrasound...and I should make plans to be there during the procedure. When I went to pick her up, they made me go in the back to get her out of the cage. As I was walking back I saw her lunging and screeching. I called to her and she stopped. When I got to the cage I opened the door let her sniff me and she walked out right into my arms and went into the carrier with no problem. Fortunately she ate and didn't need the ultrasound. It's kind of gratifying to know that she trusts me so much that she calms right down when I'm there, on the other hand, I worry about what's going to happen as she ages and needs more vet time.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

She got the Vet nickname 'feisty' on a visit before she had any pain meds. The Vet Tech remembered her this time, over 6 months later, as the cat who wouldn't let anyone touch her.

That's just so odd because when the neighbors turned her into an outside cat the first place I saw her was across the street wandering through the people at a garage sale and another neighbor (who has 2 cats) told me she had to prod her down the dirveway with a broom to get her away from her. I adopted her after she came up to me outside and put her paws on my knee and mewed for a petting.

I guess she only wants to be touched on her terms and I've just come to be trusted because I NEVER attempt to disipline or manhandle her. Mostly she never doesn't do anything wrong. No water sprayer...no nail clipping....no brushing...nothing.... I've never even raised my voice with her. 

She does like me to hold her now though because she's up high and safe from the psycho siamese kitty. She starts purring and face rubbing as soon as I pick her up.

I miss her furry little face. Only 4 1/4 hours till I get to pick her up and I become Nurse Dave.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Fay is home. She looks a lot more normal and energetic than I expected after her ordeal.

While I was waiting the guy at the desk said he's never seen such a hard to handle Ragdoll and then the Vet told me it took 3 people with gloves on to get the the IV out of her arm.

When they brought her in in her carrier and the Vet looked into the carrier Fay turned 'grumbled' and went to the back of the cage. When I leaned down and called here she turned back, came over to the carrier door and touched noses with me. Then she started kneeding the blanket in her carrier. The Vet called the Vet Tech in and said "look, can you believe it's the same cat. She's making biscuits now."

When I got Fay home I let her do a wander through the hose so she'd know she's home safe. She and her step-sister Mia greeted but when Mia showed too much interest Fay took a half hearted swipe at her so I coaxed Fay into my bedroom where she'll be untill tomorrow night. Mia is either at Fay's door or over here talking her little non-stop Siamese talk at me. 

I got to see a lot of leftover ovarian tissue in a jar. With luck that's all of it.

No pilling required!!!!


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww...she knows who loves her. So glad she's home and will soon be feeling better.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm glad it's over and she's back home where she belongs. Poor little girl missed her Dad.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Don't forget to do a scent-exchange between Mia and Fay so Mia will recognize Fay's scent again. 
Take a facecloth or small towel, and rub it on Mia, then Fay, and back and forth between them a few times. This way you'll re-establish their communal scent so they can be friends again. :wink:


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

That's so sweet that she wants to be good for you! I hope her recovery is smooth and easy!

The cat we had growing was a holy terror at the vet no matter WHO was in the room with her. I remember once watching her get a shot with 5 hands holding her down (2 belonged to the vet tech, two my Dad, one to the vet.) When she was 15 she stopped eating and had to have a stomach tube put in, and I'm told over the course of her treatment she personally bit every single person who worked at the vets' office...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Dave_ph said:


> I got to see a lot of leftover ovarian tissue in a jar. With luck that's all of it.
> No pilling required!!!!


Wow! First, "yay!" for no pilling! And then, how much ovarian tissue *was* there?! 8O 

I'm glad she is home and feeling better. Sounds like Mia and Fay should have an easy time of re-intro-ing.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Things are going really well. We're both happy to see each other after 3 days.

My Vet tells me it was a lot of ovarian tissue. Also in the jar was a lump of 'necrotic tissue' she found in there. The Vet didn't know what it used to be but it was large. I'd guess the necrotic tissue alone was bigger than the size of a cat's heart so in total a lot came out. I don't know how many grams.

I think Fay is thrilled to be home and have me back on her staff. I left her isolated in my bedroom about 2 hours ago and just went in there now. When she first got home she had mewed at me but shyed away from contact. She seemed skittish. When I went in to see her in the bedroom after a 2 hour cooling off she hopped off the bed and came running over. I laid down across her big cat bed on the floor and she frantically face marked me, rubbed against me and eventually fell on her side and started kneeding my shirt. For a while I worried that she was still in heat because she started to ram her head into me and bit my shirt. She didn't get my skin though. Eventually she transitioned to a light purr and her eyes closed and she laid her head down but kept purring and had a calm blissful look. Happy to be back on her turf after her ordeal. When I got up to leave she got a little frantic mewing and pacing but I just stood there and eventually she went over and started eating, purring loudly. She ate a lot. 

I'm going to skip the scent transfer from Fay for now because she smells strongly of disinfectants. I'm not a cat and she smells like a doctors office to me.

I had a long conversation with the Vet tonight. We were talking about my other fur kid Mia and she told me that she went from fostering Mia's mother to owning her because no one would take her mother. Mia and her mom were confiscated from a breeder. I don't know the details of how that happened but she has all of Mia's medical records and told me that both of her parents were pure Siamese. I guess some colorpoints aren't all Siamese. That explains Mia's verbosity.

Mia is really anxious to see Fay right now but I'm trying to keep Fay's excitement level low so I won't let them re-meet till tomorrow night when I can supervise.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Fay's reaction was shear, unbridled joy at being back home with her Daddy, and away from the strangers and bad smells of the vet office.  
It'll take a few days for her to re-establish her scent by grooming herself. You can help things along using the scent exchange. Won't hurt to put it off for a day. After her rough surgery, waiting may be good idea.

And arty for not having to pill her.


----------

